# Berkley Gulp leaking!



## eth93 (Dec 17, 2007)

Well as the topic says my gulp is leaking.  I have kept them in the packet and then put them in a zip type bag, there still is some juice left in the bag. I'm just wondering what I should do, and will they be alright to use? 

I don't wont to waist ten bucks and never use them, plus I was looking forward to learning how to fish with them. 8)

Thanks
EThan


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Lol, yeah dont leave them in the sun 1)because they will expand and dry out 2) because the ants get to them

I was fishing at raby bay once from the shore, and i dropped a packed of gulp from my bag. Found it later full of bull ants.


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

as I have mentioned I keep my gulps in a fridge when not in use. gulps do not like heat or direct sunlight.

I store them in a "wormproof" container. any of the plano ones are fine. I fold over the packets so they don;t leak so much. so long as they don't dry out completely they will be fine. you can always add a small splash of tap water into the bag if you really need to and they look like they are driying out too much.


----------



## eth93 (Dec 17, 2007)

Should I take them out of there original bag and put them into a zip type bag? Just another question once I have used one, should I put it into a different bag or back in with the rest?

Thanks for the help also.


----------



## Beer (Feb 24, 2008)

Leave them in the original bags mate, and just put the whole thing in a zip lock bag, like you already did.


----------



## pavariangoo (Mar 1, 2008)

That picture?? Theres gotto be a few hundred in gulps there :0 awesome 

Mate I think glad makes some ziplocks at your supermarket but they are a little more expensive than the regular ones. Just a thought


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

i bought the bucket and was really expecting it not to leak, but.... it does  
its the one thing i hate about them! Now i have to keep my fishing backpacks outside as my family doesn't appreciate the smell

I have put all of my gulps into the one bucket.


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

I recently told my friend about how good GULP was for bream fishing. So he bought about $100 worth of shrimps, worms etc.. But took them out of the bag and put them in his tackle box. Later that week i went out in his stinker. It was about 30 degrees and his gulp melted in his tackle box. Now he hates me because he thinks i waisted his $100 and now his tackle box is multi coloured and has a permanent smell of gulp. 8)


----------



## dave_ (Jan 23, 2007)

I keep em in the fridge too now. I went to use some that had been sitting in the boot of a car for a couple of weeks and they'd gone mouldy!


----------



## etr420 (Jan 7, 2008)

There's a related discussion here:

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=14130&p=153629#p153629


----------



## Les Lammers (Nov 9, 2005)

I use disposable screwtop plastic food storage containers for Gulp baits. They do not leak. Look for them in food and discount stores.


----------



## alpha (Aug 18, 2006)

Imaddictedtofishing said:


> I recently told my friend about how good GULP was for bream fishing. So he bought about $100 worth of shrimps, worms etc.. But took them out of the bag and put them in his tackle box. Later that week i went out in his stinker. It was about 30 degrees and his gulp melted in his tackle box. Now he hates me because he thinks i waisted his $100 and now his tackle box is multi coloured and has a permanent smell of gulp. 8)


Could you convince your mate that not all is lost; even his hardplasics would now have extra fish attracting qualities  
and if the fishing is slow,he could tye his box overboard as a burley bomb :lol:


----------

